# SATA problem : exception Emask...

## mansuetus

For a few weeks, My linux box "keeps crashing". The mouse still lives, but anything else is down. I waited some times but the crash never comes up (and I reset).

Today, I guessed it was drive related, but fsck do NOT find anything bad.

I copied 12 Go to see if this happened, and after a few hundred Mo, I had this output on my CP line :

```

 $ uname -a

Linux spontex64 2.6.18 #1 Thu Sep 21 15:49:54 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ GNU/Linux

```

```

$ cp -r [...] .

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2

ata1.00: (BMDMA stat 0x0)

ata1.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x10 stat 0x51 err 0x84 (ATA bus error)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: (BMDMA stat 0x1)

ata1.00: tag 0 cmd 0x25 Emask 0x4 stat 0x40 err 0x0 (timeout)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient

ata1: port failed to respond (30 secs)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

ata1: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

( I Ctrl-C to stop copy )

```

I googled, and all I could see is kernel-ml links, and I do not understand well what to do...

Do anyone have/had the same problem ? Is it BIOS related ? Is my drive dying ? (1.5 years old SATA Seagate)

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C97/MC97 devices
> 
> Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
> ...

 

----------

## neonman

Sounds like I'm having a similar problem as you. I've got a post at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517393.html if you wanna look. Still no real solution, but it doesn't happen anymore since I remove all my other disks (other than system disks) and my cdrom/floppy.

----------

## mansuetus

Thanx...

the problem *seems* not to appear again... let's wait&see

----------

